# 597th Valhallans



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

As the title says I decided after some thought that when i made my Imperial Guard army I would be attempting to honor a character and the unit he served with from several books i had been reading (Ciaphas Cain). As such I had started collecting pieces and information from wherever i can about his unit and even going so far as pulling some elements from the 12th Artillery that he served with to fill in my artillery pieces. As for tanks and armor I had planned on using the numbers from a Valhallan armor company from one of the books. 

I have so far done a few units and attempting to get both male and female valhallans along with other pieces to make it more themed. I have never painted humans or even human-esk characters before and im not the greatest artist but any comments or suggestions are welcome and if anyone knows of where to get things that can help or even pieces that maybe I missed feel free to let me konw.










I am trying to get a better image of the troopers. I am working on cain himself using a Lord Commisar as a base but swapping out weapons. Trying to find a las pistol now that i realized I forgot to change it. Also I am looking for any thoughts on Jurgen. He is sooo hard to come up with a matching looking base to begin with.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice start you've made. As to Jurgen, have you got one of the valhallan melta gunners? One of them would do the job nicely. Put the two of them in a Salamander and your set. What kind of stat line were you considering giving Cain?


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

Stat line wise i haven't given to much thought on the custom characters for now since Im still developing the list for the army so that it vaguely matches things while still being an army i can play against others. At the moment i think i might have a valhallan with a melta but no salamander to fit with it. And for Jurgen i want to do the honors and try and make him a bit more bulky and 'nurglish' than normal since well Jurgen could make an ork scream ugly lol.

Also i have a valkyrie that im building and going to paint in the colors of the Navy. My only problem is I don't know the fleet number of the one that would most likely be near where Cain or the Valhallans would have been. If anyone knows that it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

Just a small update, Commisar Cain is almost done and I should have a few pics of him up soon. I used the lasgun from the command squad set and a space marine scout chainsword on a Lord Commisar figure i picked up. Jurgen is being planned and I hope to get the pieces ordered so that I can start work on him.

I have debated doing Amberly and may make her in the guise of using a model i had just gotten my hands on. She is a commisar (in looks) but I could change a few things in painting to make her looks closer to our beloved Inquisitor. She will have a large sword and a drum stubber but hey >_> one day she might get to use one!.

As stated the Commisar should have pics up soon and maybe a the Valkyrie will be done by then too.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Had to tell much from the pictures but from what I can see they look nice. Looking forward to seeing some more soon.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

Well i managed to get the better camera and took a few shots of the soldiers in various states of being painted. Also a few of Commisar Cain and the Valkyrie before it is finished being painted. (I managed to get one where you can see his metal fingers)










The soldier from earlier with a better shot:

















The beginning of Inqusitor Vail:









Lastly the valkyrie:


















Thats the end of the pics for now. Hope to get more up once they are properly finished. Any comments or tips are welcome. (Yes i know my painting skills are not high)


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

Been a little busy but I managed to finish most of the painting and a little of the wash to Valkyrie. Ive never done a vehicle before so i know people will see problems with it. Ive been trying to learn everything from using washes to getting the hang of understanding how best to use highlighting techniques. 

I would be thankful for any C&C that people can give to improve it. 

























Also managed to get my Sergent done for my first squad.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

A WIP post since ive been busy with a few things in life. I just got in a large influx of Valhallan troops and my order for female torso and heads arrived too. (Shadowforge). Im cleaning them and ive never used them before so the first three i did came out with a bit of an odd position in the heads.



















a few shots of ones put together, including Colonel Kasteen


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

As far as I can tell you have a nice even coat of green on the Valk. Thats a great start in my opinion. However, I can't advise really on vehicles because I have a mental block or something for painting them...one day I will conquer it.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the comment about the Valkyrie, its the first time ive done a vehicle (ya I chose a fairly hard one to start with lol) but I had only a hand brush to work with so I worried over streaks and imperfections. Add to that the fact that my highlighting and drybrushing skills are sub par and I worry on how it would turn out. 

Its why i decided to post here and see if people could give me tips ^^. And i hope that you can get over that problem!


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

Just a another quick update since i haven't done one in a while and ive been slacking a bit on putting stuff together.　 I appologize greatly >_<　Thou i dunno if anyone has been keeping up but that being said!

I have been assembling (and disassembling) stuff that Ｉ got with my large package and have been putting together weapons teams. Ｉ　ｄｏｎｔ　ｈａｖｅ　ａｎｙ　ｐｉｃｔｕｒｅｓ　ｏｆ　ｔｈｅｍ　ｙｅｔ　ｂｕｔ　ｏｎｃｅ　ｉ　ｇｅｔ　ｔｈｅｍ　ｐｕｔ　ｔｏｇｅｔｈｅｒ　（ａｎｄ　ｓｏｍｅ　ｐａｉｎｔ　ｓｔｒｉｐｐｅｄ　ｆｒｏｍ　ｍｏｄｅｌｓ）　ｉｌｌ　ｐｕｔ　ｔｈｅｍ　ｕｐ．　　


Ｏｎ　ｔｏ　ｔｈｅ　ｉｍｐｏｒｔａｎｔ　ｔｈｉｎｇｓ！　Ｉ　ｒｅｃｅｎｔｌｙ　ｇｏｔ　ｔｈｅ　ｏｒｄｅｒ　ｈａｖｉｎｇ　ｔｈｅ　ｂｉｔｓ　ｆｏｒ　ｍａｋｉｎｇ　ｍｙ　Ｊｕｒｇｅｎ．










Ｉ　ｔｈｉｎｋ　ｔｈｅｙ　ｌｏｏｋ　ｒｅａｌｌｙ　ｇｏｏｄ　ａｎｄ　ｗｈｉｌｅ　ｌｏｏｋｉｎｇ　ｆｏｒ　ａ　ｋｉｎｄａ　ｌａｒｇｅｒ　ｂｏｄｙ　ｆｒａｍｅ　ｆｏｒ　ｈｉｍ　Ｉ　ｃａｍｅ　ａｃｒｏｓｓ　ｓｏｍｅ　ｏｒｋ　ｂｏｄｉｅｓ　ｗｉｔｈ　ｃｏａｔｓ．　　Ｉ　ｄｅｃｉｄｅｄ　ｔｏ　ｇｉｖｅ　ｔｈｅｍ　ａ　ｓｈｏｔ　ａｎｄ　ｔｈｅｙ　ａｒｒｉｖｅｄ　ｔｏｄａｙ．　　Ｉ　ｈａｄ　ｄｅｂａｔｅｄ　ｏｎ　ｕｓｉｎｇ　ａｎ　ｏｇｒｙｎ’ｓ　ｈｅａｄ　ｗｉｔｈ　ｔｈｉｓ　ｂｕｔ　ｉ　ｄｅｃｉｄｅｄ　ａｇａｉｎｓｔ　ｉｔ　ａｎｄ　ｗｉｔｈ　ａ　ｂｉｔ　ｏｆ　ｃｕｔｔｉｎｇ　Ａｎｄ　ｓｏｍｅ　ｄｉｆｆｉｃｕｌｔ　ｈａｎｄ　ｃｈｏｉｃｅｓ　Ｉ　ｈａｖｅ　ｉｎｔｒｏｄｕｃｅ　Ｇｕｎｎｅｒ　Ｊｕｒｇｅｎ！．









Ｉ　ｌｉｋｅ　ｔｈｅ　ｈｕｎｃｈｅｄ　ｌｏｏｋ　ｏｆ　ｉｔ，　ｔｈｏｕ　ｉ　ｗｏｒｒｉｅｄ　ａｂｏｕｔ　ｔｈｅ　ａｒｍ　ｓｉｎｃｅ　ｉ　ｃｏｕｌｄｎ’ｔ　ｄｅｃｉｄｅ　ｂｅｔｗｅｅｎ　ｏｎｅ　ｗｈｅｒｅ　ｉ　ｇｒｅｅｎ　ｓｔｕｆｆ　ｓｏｍｅ　ｈａｎｌｅｓ　ｔｏ　ｍａｋｅ　ｔｈｅｍ　ｒｅａｃｈ　ｏｒ　ｇｏ　ｗｉｔｈ　ｔｈｅ　ｌａｓｇｕｎ　ｓｌｕｎｇ　ｏｎｅ．　　Ｉ　ｄｅｃｉｄｅｄ　ｏｎ　ｔｈｅ　ｌａｓｇｕｎ　ｂｕｔ　ａｎｙ　ｃｒｉｔｉｃ　ｏｎ　ｉｔ　ｉｓ　ｗｅｌｃｏｍｅ．　　Ａｌｓｏ　ｉｎ　ｔｈｅ　ｂａｃｋｇｒｏｕｎｄ　ｙｏｕ　ｃａｎ　ｓｅｅ　ｓｏｍｅ　ｏｆ　ｔｈｅ　ｓｔａｇｉｎｇ　ａｒｅａ　ｆｏｒ　ｔｈｅ　ｗｅａｐｏｎｓ　ｔｅａｍｓ　ｔｈａｔ　ｈａｖｅｎ’ｔ　ｂｅｅｎ　ａｓｓｅｍｂｌｅｄ　ａｎｄ　ｓｔｒｉｐｐｅｄ　ｏｆ　ｐａｉｎｔ　ｆｒｏｍ　ｔｈｅｉｒ　ｏｌｄ　ｃｏｌｏｒｓ．

Ｔｈａｔｓ　ａｌｌ　ｆｏｒ　ｎｏｗ，　ｈｏｐｅｆｕｌｌｙ　ｉ　ｇｅｔ　ｔｈｅ　ｃｏｍｍａｎｄ　ｓｑｕａｄ　ｄｏｎｅ　ａｎｄ　Ｊｕｒｇｅｎ　ｐｒｉｍｅｄ　ａｎｄ　ｐａｉｎｔｅｄ　ｓｏ　ｈｅ　ｃａｎ　ｊｏｉｎ　Ｃａｉｎ　ａｓ　ｈｅ　ｕｓｕａｌｌｙ　ｗｏｕｌｄ．　　Ａｌｓｏ　ｄｏｅｓ　ａｎｙｏｎｅ ｋｎｏｗ　ａ　ｇｏｏｄ　ｐｌａｃｅ　ｔｏ　ｇｅｔ　ａ　ｓａｌａｍａｎｄｅｒ　ｆｒｏｍ　ｆｏｒ　ａ　ｇｏｏｄ　ｐｒｉｃｅ！ＸＤ

（（Ｓｏｒｒｙ　ｆｏｒ　ｔｈｅ　ｔｅｘｔ　ｃｈａｎｇｉｎｇ　ｐａｒｔ　ｗａｙ　ｔｈｒｏｕｇｈ　ｐｏｓｔ，　ｍｙ　ｌａｎｇｕａｇｅ　Ｂｕｔｔｏｎ　ｔｕｒｎｅｄ　ｔｏ　ｄｉｆｆｅｒｅｎｔ　ｓｔｙｌｅ　ｏｆ　ｅｎｇｌｉｓｈ　＞＿＜　ｔｒｙｉｎｇ　ｔｏ　ｃｈａｎｇｅ　ｉｔ　ｂａｃｋ　ｎｏｗ！））


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm assuming they are Kromlech's storm coat ork bodies? If so, I gotta say, Jurgen is looking slightly... mutated.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

They are and actually I wanted him to look slightly mutated. I dunno if i went to far but every one of the stories i read he was either ugly enough to scare most anything in the universe (cain's comment) or considered to be on the level of a nurgling. I felt that he was sorta like a hunchback image so i thought the larger ork frame would do well to represent this but I wanted a coat look to match the Valhallan look.

Would it have been better to use maybe a Valhallan head? lol


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Hmm, I'm curious since you wanted Jurgen to be shorter than Cain, how does this scale to the Cain pictured earlier? 

As for the rest of him--I think the underslung las is fine since Jurgen was always armed, sometimes a bit more than with what Cain was comfortable with.

I do have an issue with the helmet though. I'd strongly consider the Valhallan one (or greenstuff one onto the helmet).


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

Here is a picture of the two side by side, he isn't as short as I wanted but because of the way the head sits he is shorter than Cain.










As for the head issue, i had debated over which head to use. If i want to use a valhallan head but i lack any spares that I could cut off without a better cutting tool. Ive never used greenstuff to try and make a hat. Ill see what i can come up with to make it look better.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, having them side-by-side does really illustrate the differences in build. I'd have to say that you succeeded with a short, burly Jurgen to Cain's Hero of the Imperium good looks.


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

I like Jurgen being too different. Remember on the table you are gonna have at least 70 models in a decent sized guard army - vehicles included - so if he is different he will stand out that little more so you can recognise him. Well done on the valk, I paint mine with just a brush and know how difficult it is to not get brush marks on the paint. Could do with a little colour to break up the green though it looks a little bland. Maybe some weathering, some boltgun on edges washed with badab or drybrush the edges more with a lighter green?


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

I did this on my valkyrie and im not a good painter by any means
http://s1188.photobucket.com/albums/z413/ThoseKrazyKasrkin/?action=view&current=IMG_0002-1.jpg
Sorry on phone cant get a pic in

All i did was trace a template i printed off and used electrical tape along the edges to make a straight line

Btw its not rust, its dust Lol. (i get too many 'oh is that rust' comments)


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

@Hocky: I agree with the thought, i haven't added the decals yet as I can't find my knife to cut them. Are you suggesting something like making it look more worn by putting the bolt gun on the edges? 

@TKK: Where do you find those templates? It looks interesting to try, if not on this Valkyrie maybe on the next one.


Im also curious how people go about making the engines look more used and like they have been fired up many times?


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice conversion on Jurgen . Dont forget about mold lines ( Helmet and guns). Damn mold lines , we all hate them !


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Here is my vendetta








I just freehanded the teeth pattern - its not as difficult as it looks. If you look at jangalaks guard project log he cut out a template to put the Aquila on his vendetta. I think he shows you exactly how he did it too.
With regard to weathering, as you can see I heavily drybrushed my vendetta and am going to weather it more by painting boltgun on the edges of the wings etc and badab blacking them. This should give the impression it has been up in the air a few times.
With the engines I boltgunned mine and badab washed them. Again jangalak drybrushed his with vermin brown I think to make them look rusty. On the edges of the engines where the burners are I drybrushed chaos black, then kemri brown and washed with Devlan mud to give them a burnt look. This is an older photo and I've improved it a bit now but you get the idea. Hopefully a bit of food for thought anyway as there are plenty of ways to do these things, can't wait to see what you do!


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Angelofdeath690 said:


> @Hocky:
> @TKK: Where do you find those templates? It looks interesting to try, if not on this Valkyrie maybe on the next one.
> 
> 
> Im also curious how people go about making the engines look more used and like they have been fired up many times?


Just look up 40k aquilla on the internet, put one in word, make it the right size and cut the wings off


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

@hocky: That pattern looks really nice and its free handed too! Ill try some of those suggestions on the engines and see how they come out. Hopefully it will look good and I won't mess it up.


@TKK: I might use that on my second Valkyrie when i buy it XD thanks!


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have been a bit busy and haven't been able to do much painting but I did manage to sort out my shipment of Valhallans I got and arrange some of them into units for an upcoming battle. It shall be their first run and although they are not painted up completely yet and far from finished as I have to remove the paint from the old figures that I received I wanted to post up some of the units heading out into battle in the coming day.

Not all of the can be shown since some of the units are being proxy'd due to me lacking the ability to get ahold of the pieces in time for this fight. 

First up will be the Col. Kasteen and her command squad. Major Broklaw is carrying the plasma gun as the rest of the squad forms up along with their command chimera.










Following up the Colonel is the 3rd infantry company lead by Lieutenant Jenit Sulla and Commissar Cain w/ Jurgen. 










1st squad and 2nd squad are following them up with a special guest figure. My Inquisitor Vail subbing in as a Commisar with a power weapon and bolt pistol. 


















The company's heavy weapons teams are an assortment of weapons. 



















If anyone has any good tips on how to use greenstuff to form the hats I will happily replace all the helmets with them. 


I am hoping for a good fight and I will try to take some pictures of the battle and bring a first victory for this army.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

A bit of an update, after a evening of rough battle the 597th made it out with a victory. I will be putting a battle report up and linking to it here but for now my brain has to soak up what happened. I will say that you can never have enough las-cannons or heavy weapons. Also hot-shot lasguns are so much fun against space marines.

Now for the update itself I have managed to finish up the valkyrie i had started and added some basic decals. I decided to not do a full body decal on this one since its the first and I wanted this one to look 'normal' for lack of a better word.


















I tried to add a bit more wear to it using some devlan mud and badab black washes to wear down much of the metal shiny. I couldn't get the decals to stick so i ended up using some paint to adhere it to the body. if there is a better way I am willing to hear it. Other than that any C&C is welcome!!


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

*long late update!*

Its been a while since my last update, I couldn't get enough time to properly do much aside assembly and a couple games that I went mixed ways. But I made sure that I at least did pick up a couple new figures and finished most of the paint job on Amberly Vail. 

To start I introduce Inquisitor Amberly Vail:

















A back view as well











I tried to paint the cross on her chest into a more fitting inquisitor style image and the base for this model escapes me due to the odd raised bar that I couldn't get rid of when i put it together. 

As for new figures I picked up an Engiseer and Guardsman Marbo.








The engiseer seen here with some light paint work already in progress will be given a few extra bits hopefully. It might end up going to the second one as this one could become the primary style for my engiseer core. 

As for Marbo I am unsure if i want to keep him as the imfamous Marbo or make a special character out of him (still using his rules). For now he will be Marbo and get to fight as seen in this picture with one of my old Carnifex's on a shelf until I am ready to make an attempt on him. 













Thats it for now, I am going shopping (yay more tanks!) and will start to test out my new Spray gun + Compressor that I have. I hope to have some pictures of the armored units once they atleast have been base coated if not already painted up!.

As always C&C is welcome!


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

To be honest mate id love to give you c and c but I find if really hard on logs like this as its hard to tell what you have completed and what's not.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hmm fair enough, I guess I should try to make it clear which are finished and what stuff are just getting started. Is there a good way ( aside making it separate posts) to organize it for easier viewing? My comments on the C&C are mostly for the stuff that has been actually painted a good deal or if there is modifications done to figures to fit a specific design.

Ill try to post in a clearer format from now on to make it easier on the readers.

(Also the first figure of Inquistor Vail is finished aside doing the base)


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Squad broken! 
-Female Commissar arrives
MORALE RESTORED!!!


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok well the first comment on Vail is that it looks very nice try and resist the temptation to post completed models without the base done as its a real let down just go the extra mile finish her off so we can see her in all her glory its worth it, and try to take pictures in natural light by a window as I would wouldn't like to comment on the painting to much until I can see it a little better, but all in all she looks a well painted colours go well together anger face looks well detailed. Your vendetta looks pretty cool, have you used it in a game yet?


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

rich11762 said:


> Your vendetta looks pretty cool, have you used it in a game yet?


Yes, Angel has. I've faced off against that Vendetta a couple of times already.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

You left a little bit of metal on the top of the enginseers axe.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ill make a note of it to finish bases, im still having trouble with deciding >< so that is preventing me from properly displaying them like that.

@TKK - Actually i thought that was part of it  like a blade at the back of the axe. I kinda liked it lol >_> so i might keep it there and file it down into a blade edge looking piece.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks like me and you are at a similar level, I'm going to play with some weathering techniques on some '90s preds, rhinos and chimeras I have in the loft tomorrow 

Ss for the bases what are you thinking? I'm thinking I don't want them over the top large, I think I want them muddy with some grass on them because most of my mates armies are grass


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

Im glad to meet someone who is in the same point of skill as me ^^.

I agree on the over the top, i think unless its a special character or i have some kind of like 'scene' in mind I will go with a standard snowy scape for the overall army to keep with the theme. I have actually done Vail's base to almost the point i can claim its finished. But i have to add some snow to it so that it will blend with my overall theme.

That being said for vehicles i haven't decided if i want them to look like there is some active snowfall and they have powder over them or just keep them clean.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

This update is because ive been so busy and unable to do alot in terms of finishing some of my projects. I did manage to do a first test on my snow flock as well as my first completely finished w/ base done as well. It happens to be the our favorite Inquisitor and i am happy with how it turned out.

Some unseen things ive been working on is a large bunch of armor assembly as I picked up quite a few vehicles which includes a special Valkyrie that I hope to post up when it gets done.


I used some materials to create a metal grate floor effect over snow as the base she is standing on to get past the odd bar that she stands on.










Any C&C is welcome.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I like that base, exactly what i meant, effective but not over the top


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

I haven't updated this in a bit, been busy with end of year stuff and working on side project. I haven't forgotten it and have been working on some of my army when im not playing it. But a small update since i got them in and im happy that they finally came. I managed to get a hold of some Stormtroopers and a unit of Kaskrin which I look forward to figuring out how I will scheme their armor. 










I do wanna make them in the Valhallan style colors but if i do them both like that i am thinking they will look to similar. any opinons?


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

I just won this from eBay. It was touted as Ciaphis Cain, teh model is being shipped from Austrailia. I'm planning on using the Model as my "counts as" Usakar (?spelling)

w00t!


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thats a really nice find Rameses. I haven't seen that exact one but it does look similar to one ive come across. But the look and feel have a Ciaphas or Gaunt feel to it so I would see no problem doing that. Im kinda jealous as I would love to have that model to center piece my 597th's XD. I never saw it pop up on ebay but i haven't been looking since the last one was crazy expensive. How much did that cost you? and do you know if there are others that person had XD


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Angelofdeath690 said:


> Thats a really nice find Rameses. I haven't seen that exact one but it does look similar to one ive come across. But the look and feel have a Ciaphas or Gaunt feel to it so I would see no problem doing that. Im kinda jealous as I would love to have that model to center piece my 597th's XD. I never saw it pop up on ebay but i haven't been looking since the last one was crazy expensive. How much did that cost you? and do you know if there are others that person had XD


PM Sent. Since I am not sure if it's against Forums rules to post that kind of info.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

looking good Angelofdeath690 i like the inquisitor but what model is that?
cain and jurgen work as well i dont know why but i always imagined jurgen looking a bit like baldrick out of black adder.
keep it up


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work so far... I really like the base on your female inquisitor


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

@ Ring Master - the figure is one that is made to be a 'female officer' it came with a mask and could be made into a Krieg looking one too. I forget the site that it came from but it was a cool looking model and i was like .... I need this XD


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> looking good Angelofdeath690 i like the inquisitor but what model is that?


She's Kapitan Ivanka Kurganova from Raging Heroes (ragingheroes.com).


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

OMG the bird is only £10!! (i just brought one  ) amazing finds here mate, hope you don't mind that i'm going to steal your idea and get one too


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

@ Hellados: I dont lol its a great model.

As for an update since I have been slacking for many reasons and doing a few other projects I hope to also finish my first complete Sentiniel squad as soon as I do the camo paint and the bases. ( i really need to start doing bases )

I have been working on a few things which include an Armored Unit to assist my 597th's and a Artillery unit. They will have different unit numbers like i did with my Valkyrie but they will be from ones used in the stories. As such the first of my Basilisk's got painted and as a test since ive not painted the my Valhallan color scheme on a vehicle I think it came out alright.










I do have to add the small scripts once i decide on it to the side and maybe give it a matte finish to give it some wear. (Maybe another washing on some parts but I feel i didn't do to bad on a first Valhallan vehicle (aside the sentinels)


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

Its been a while since i updated this and that is mostly because i decided to construct three armies at one time and have to divide time between them and playing and working and other things. But i have not been neglecting Commisar Cain or the 597th. I have begun adding to the armored company that is working with the 597th and there are quite a few units now being deployed and so that has slowed me down in painting.

But I did manage to take some shots of things finished and some that are in progress thanks to the new paints coming in finally and letting me try a few things. 

First off and because I was requested to put up some pics of the female units that I had picked up and actually painted.

Here is Colonel Kasteen to take the lead.









Along with her is the sniper of the command unit:








I tried a few basing tests with these as i gave them a different style each. The sniper being in the snow and the Colonel being in a more trodden area with less snow cover. 

A group shot of the command unit with almost everyone except the major. 










Also a group shot of our heroes: (from right to left) Jurgen, Cain and Amberly.








Cain's base is a test of the new texture snow paint that came out. I do like the gritty feel like melted snow but im up in the air on whether to add a rock or maybe some fresh powder to it. 

And on to my Lascannon team that I am proud to say came out looking really nice.










An old set that i managed to spruce up their bases returns as the whole squad is now painted (minus ones camo paint which might go on or not).










The two with the bases done up are done with two different styles and im seeing which i like more with these larger bases. 








Done with flocking and I gave it a footprint to give something to see on the base. 








Done with snow texture paint that I got. I used quite a bit and a large brush to get that clumpy feel i didn't get with the smaller bases. 

Lastly since i forgot to take a pic of the Chimera's and Banewolf that have much of their paint done I have to settle with showing everyone the first tank unit of armor. They don't have their paints up yet as I work on figuring out my airbrush/spraygun (because i cant figure out which it is lol) but my Vindicator has already earned a nice orc battlewagon kill marker in game so I wanna put that on it. 










But for an extra surprise and because I ended up picking one up, Sector Command has decided to bestow upon the Legendary Commisar the use of a new piece of Armor.








I look forward to putting this guy together!!! XD Im thinking of naming it "The hammer of Valhalla" unless someone can come up with a better name for it.

As always comments and critique are very welcome and thanks to those that have stuck around even through the delay!!


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Angelofdeath690 said:


> Along with her is the sniper of the command unit:


going by the eye brows i would say somthing has either surprised or confused the sniper. but looks good

quick question are you going to give cain a transport as he always requested a personal transport?. think he liked to ride in salamanders with modified to have a heavy bolter installed?

nice work cant wait for the baneblade


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

There is a heap of great work here and i am a great fan of themed armies, particularly one featuring the legendary commisar cain. However, your take on jurgen doesn't do it for me. I am certain he is a normally shaped individual, just ugly and stinky. Amberly=win. Love that model, i have 2 myself. Finally there appears to be something odd about your basilisk. I am sure the gun deck is ment to be mounted lower in the chassis.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> going by the eye brows i would say somthing has either surprised or confused the sniper. but looks good
> 
> quick question are you going to give cain a transport as he always requested a personal transport?. think he liked to ride in salamanders with modified to have a heavy bolter installed?
> 
> nice work cant wait for the baneblade


She has indeed spotted something surprising, but what could it be! XD

As for the transport I have wanted to but yet not done it due to cost XD (yes even after buying a baneblade i say that) I will get a forgeworld Salamander with pintle mounted heavy bolter. It honestly would not be right without it. I dunno how Jurgen will drive it or if I can keep it closed driver compartment. I would have to figure out how to make a driver version of jurgen and i dont think i have the body as the spares are in a box someplace lol. But if i can you will be sure to see it here.



shaantitus said:


> There is a heap of great work here and i am a great fan of themed armies, particularly one featuring the legendary commisar cain. However, your take on jurgen doesn't do it for me. I am certain he is a normally shaped individual, just ugly and stinky. Amberly=win. Love that model, i have 2 myself. Finally there appears to be something odd about your basilisk. I am sure the gun deck is ment to be mounted lower in the chassis.


As for Jurgen i have always considered him to be by the description a bit distorted in look since he is always stated as 'not fitting his uniform' and unkempt for the most part. As i didn't take it to mean that they just gave him a smaller uniform (since most are probably one size for the coats) i took it to mean he is distorted in other ways. (Just my take on it)

The basilisk gun platform slid into that slot and wouldn't fit any other way so maybe the kit i picked up is different than the one you have seen? I dunno. But that was the only normal position for it to go into.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice to see the pics up. 

I hate to bring this up, but isn't Kasteen's greatcoat ochre? (But it is your army, so paint them how you want them.)

And have you decided what color you're going to trim your bases with?


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Angelofdeath690 said:


> She has indeed spotted something surprising, but what could it be! XD


mebbe jurgen stripped naked uke:


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Nice to see the pics up.
> 
> I hate to bring this up, but isn't Kasteen's greatcoat ochre? (But it is your army, so paint them how you want them.)
> 
> And have you decided what color you're going to trim your bases with?


Her coat is stated as that, but i consider that her 'dress uniform' and the one she is wearing currently is combat uniform.

As for the trim im unsure if i want to leave it with a shadow grey to contrast the white design or go black. 



Ring Master "Honka" said:


> mebbe jurgen stripped naked uke:


Orcs and Demons shudder at that image right there.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

The blue on those sentinels is a bit hit and miss in places, another layer might be good. It's nice to see what you can do when your not painting blinding pink space marines.

Lethiathan of... Various armies.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

I missed some spots? one of them doesn't have its camo paint yet. I did some weathering on them already so maybe what you are seeing is a bit more of the black wash sitting in spots?


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

It looks like the paints a bit thin, but a wash may achieve the same effect. Sorry for my rambling =-)




>


Edit: I found and quoted the picture, do you see what I mean? On the lascannon casing.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

Those little lines that are appearing on the piece? i think those if I am not mistaken are the remanents of some of the wash that went a bit weird lol. I might have put a bit much and didn't get it off in time so it patterned a bit. Ill go take a closer look and see if I really do need more paint on it.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

A small update since I have been trying to buy up all the paints I need from the old line to do my color schemes and finding them is annoyingly hard out here! 

I have been working on finishing a few squads which i hope to have done and shown up soon. In the mean time I did finish my Bane Wolf and just have to add the unit number on the side and give it a more badab black wash. (If anyone knows how good the new black wash is compared to the old let me know) As im running low on it. 










Yes i know there are spot on the rear particularly that the paint is thinner. Those are parts I plan to add the camo paint when I get enough to go over it. XD Just heading that off before its brought up.










And of course the focus is off on that one of the driver Cpt. Stephen Marks as I have deemed to name him. He and his Bane Wolf "Ork Executioner" have seen a bit of combat against the hated enemy (Orcs) and dispatched many to their graves with his toxic gas.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Angelofdeath690 said:


> And of course the focus is off on that one of the driver Cpt. Stephen Marks as I have deemed to name him. He and his Bane Wolf "Valhalla's Torch" have seen a bit of combat against the hated enemy (Orcs) and dispatched many to their graves with his toxic gas.


Where'd you get the captain's name from? 

And yes, they have seen a bit of combat, but it was against Orks (not Orcs). It was my Kommandos and Tankbustas that you gassed. And I don't call running over their bodies a proper burial.  

Still a good paint job. I don't think I've asked this before, but have you ever considered flocking your tanks with snow? Just wondering.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

I was up for two days X_X or so, brain wasn't and still isn't fully functioning so it was Orks. 

The name was randomly made in my hazy head and i have thought about flocking the tank. haven't decided on the method. (make it slushy on the treads or fresh powder.


----------

